
Israeli Startup Launching World’s First Privately-Funded Moon Landing - JSeymourATL
https://www.breakingisraelnews.com/50846/israeli-startup-launching-worlds-first-privately-funded-moon-landing-technology-and-business/#v3QmbVdFb2f2kwYZ.97
======
neuromancer85
Because Palestine was not enough...

